# Gripper Manchester- April 2012



## PaulPowers (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a job interview in Manchester and fancied doing something on the way home that wasn't too dirty 

it was a toss up between this and Prime but I didn't fancy putting the waders on so I decided to head back via Rusholme 



> This runs across Platt Fields, on the fenceline between Manchester High School for Girls and the Park. At its end it is culverted underground and exits into the lake.
> 
> "Part of the Very Ancient Mickle or Great Ditch sometimes called Nico Ditch Well-known A.D.1200. Extending over Five Miles from here to Ashton Moss and Bounding Several Townships Described fully in Vol. xxiii. of Lancashire and Cheshire Antiquarian Society".
> 
> The above quote has been lifted from the inscribed stone placard situated beside Nico ditch, which runs through the park. The ditch is said to have formed a defensive line against Danish or Viking raiders attacking up the Mersey. The story is that it was dug in the space of one night - quite a feat in the ninth century-as it measures at five miles, 183 yards.







































You're names not down and you're not coming in


----------



## leftorium (Apr 23, 2012)

ROFL simply LOVING the suit... you clearly have an addiction, an interesting and unsual addiction but an addiction nevertheless  have you ever been late for a date or a family occasion because there was a culvert you simply had to investigate? ;D


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 23, 2012)

I had to call someone to pick the kids up from school when I was in bunker o_0 I might have a problem


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 23, 2012)

These posts are really tempting me to try my first drain... But not in a suit


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 23, 2012)

Go for it, you never forget your first drain


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 23, 2012)

ohhh that looks nice..brilliant pics too


----------



## King Al (Apr 23, 2012)

Great report as usual paul! wouldn't wana be your dry cleaner!


----------



## Darksider (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you never get creeped out in these places? 
Loving the suit.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 24, 2012)

Darksider said:


> Do you never get creeped out in these places?
> Loving the suit.



There's nothing to worry about in a culvert and it doesn't have the risk of smack heads or security like you find in a building


----------

